

NSA slides laugh at Steve Jobs & Apple 1984 ad, label iPhone users as 'zombies' - teamgb
http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/photo-gallery-spying-on-smartphones-fotostrecke-101201.html

======
vezzy-fnord
So shall mark the beginning of a new age where people will let go of their
shiny portable tracking devices and become more conscious of their privacy.

Oh wait, no it won't.

